# Upgrading a System



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

this is my build so far :

ATI Radeon 5750 HD 1GB GDDR5
AMD Athlon II X3 3.2Ghz
OCZ StealthXStream2 600w Silent ATX2 Power Supply 80PLUS 
Samsung Spin Point F3 SATAII 1TB 32MB Cache Hard Drive <8.9ms 7200rpm - OEM
4 GB RAM
ASUS m4a78lt-m le

i dont want to spend like a whole £900 on a new setup, what can i buy to upgrade this one so its much better then it is.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

What case do you have?


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

pandaaa said:


> this is my build so far :
> 
> ATI Radeon 5750 HD 1GB GDDR5
> AMD Athlon II X3 3.2Ghz
> ...


"

NOTE: Your current case might be an issue for various components.

-Nvidia GTX660 $270 for an Asus version or get a GTX650 for about $170.
-4GB of ram is enough. 8GB doesn't provide much benefit. 
Gigabyte or Asus LGA1155 motherboard for about $100 (one with pci 3.0), then further upgrade to a Intel I5 quad core for $200 or $230 for the K version, which allows you to overclock it. Or you could stay with the current motherboard and get a better CPU as this one is a bit on the low end.
-A new power supply preferably Seasonic or XFX would be good as they are the best power supplies, but it isn't too much of an issue.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

MOBO: Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 
Mwave.com.au - ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 Motherboard
Can keep your processor.

GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB GDDR5
Mwave.com.au - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti WF2 2GB Video Card

PSU: Seasonic M12 II 620W 80Plus Bronze Modular
Mwave.com.au - Seasonic M12 II 620W Power Supply 80Plus Bronze Modular


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the primary use of the system? Gaming? Audio/video? General use? And are you considering a full rebuild or just a few tweaks to extend the life of this system?

For gaming, a higher end graphics card would give you the largest performance boost. The OCZ power supply 'should' carry something like an HD 7770 or GTX 650 but if it's several years old, it may be time to retire it also.

Next would be processor: Your board will support certain models of the Phenom II line (but not all of them). Best one would probably be the Phenom II 960T (if you can find one). This would give you significantly better performance in multithreaded apps (such as A/V work), however, I am unsure if gaming performance would be improved much compared to the cost (probably near £100)

Lastly would be memory. Again swapping out your memory for a 2 x 4GB kit should improve A/V rendering times but have minimal effect on gaming performance.

PS: Note, a graphics card and power supply upgrade could be reused in a future full rebuild; CPU also to a lesser extent. However DDR2 memory is now end-of-life meaning it is no longer used and is not compatible with newer systems.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

gaming mostly, not like battlefield or anything spectacular.
i cant seem to find out what my case is, i know its from NOVATECH it was like the cheapest one on there.


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

pandaaa said:


> gaming mostly, not like battlefield or anything spectacular.
> i cant seem to find out what my case is, i know its from NOVATECH it was like the cheapest one on there.


Are there front fan(s)? Top fan(s)? How many fans to total not including PSU fan?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you post a pic of it? I had a quick look and the cheapest on there is a Novatech Vulcan midi case v2 @ £18.98 and supports ATX so you should be fine for motherboard size


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

there are none.


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

pandaaa said:


> there are none.


......what?

I wouldn't even touch your computer if there aren't any fans. I would spend about $120 on a good airflow case then start thinking about upgrading your parts.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Novatech Panther ATX Case for £17.37 Delivered @ Novatech - Hot UK Deals 

thats my case


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah you are definitely going to have to upgrade that case. My preference are cooler master and the CM690 II Advanced are a good quality case with great features and excellent cooling


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

could someone link me to all my upgrades on Computer Supplies from Novatech


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

PSU (Only $65! Costs $150 where I come from)
XFX ProSeries 650W Core Edition Power Supply - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified | P1-650S-NLB9

GPU (If you can't afford this go with a GTX650, or preferably wait till you can afford the GTX660)
ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II 2GB GDDR5 <font color="red">Free Game: AC3 and Borderlands 2</font> | GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5

Case
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Case - Black - No PSU | RC-692A-KKN5

That's all i can help with.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

so i wouldnt need a new motherboard or Processor?


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

pandaaa said:


> so i wouldnt need a new motherboard or Processor?


I know nothing regarding AMD processors and motherboards. All I know is that you would get a performance boost if you did upgrade any of the two or both. You can still keep the motherboard and CPU but you won't be getting the full potential out of the GPU if you decide to get a GTX660.

I would recommend getting an Intel CPU but that would cost you about $300 for a good processor and motherboard. ($200 for the CPU and $100 for the motherboard).


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

MOBO: ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AMD 990FX (Socket AM3+) Motherboard | 90-MIBIT0-G0EAY0VZ

GPU: 
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 660 OC 2GB GDDR5 <font color="red">Free Game: AC3</font> | GV-N660OC-2GD

PSU: 
XFX ProSeries 650W Core Edition Power Supply - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified | P1-650S-NLB9

Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
Cooler master HAF 912 Plus | RC-912P-KKN1

Total Cost: £424.96


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

okay, im off to work now. so . . . if someone could make sure that these are all compatible and if i need a new processor and / or motherboard. that would be great thanks


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Case upgrade for better cooling, motherboard will fit, motherboard is also compatible with your processor (checked on the ASUS website) plus compatible up to the FX-8350 processor. PSU is top quality and will do extremely well to power the upgraded video card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gcavan has offered very knowledgeable advice on upgrading.
If you want to build new and insure quality/reliability/compatibility, use our suggested build list as a guide and select the components from your available online retailers: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

So would this be a nice add-on to my current build?

psu:XFX ProSeries 650W Core Edition Power Supply - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified | P1-650S-NLB9

processor:AMD Quad Core Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz Socket AM3 - Retail | HDZ965FBGMBOX

ram:Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit | BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU

graphics card:ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II 2GB GDDR5 <font color="red">Free Game: AC3 and Borderlands 2</font> | GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5

case:Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Case - Black - No PSU | RC-692A-KKN5


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

You would have to check compatibility of the CPU with the motherboard (if you haven't already done so)


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

okay so without the new CPU, i can get that at a later date. would that be £400 well spent?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

The 4 items I showed (MOBO, PSU, GPU and Case) will last a while. The motherboard is an AM3+ socket but compatible with your CPU (so future upgrades to the now new processor can be done). The PSU will do well for many years. The GPU is pretty good unless you have a few extra quid to go for the GYX 670 (either ASUS or Gigabyte are both good quality) and the case will do well for many years as well.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

the the graphics card compatible with my current MOBO ?


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

and 8gb of ram?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

pandaaa said:


> So would this be a nice add-on to my current build?
> 
> psu:XFX ProSeries 650W Core Edition Power Supply - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified | P1-650S-NLB9
> 
> ...


Check the Mobo CPU Support List to insure the CPU is compatible: ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M LE

Memory standard for the M4A78LT-M LE is DDR3 1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 
I would suggest a 2x4GB matched pair of 1333MHz and a better quality brand like G,Skill or Corsair.
The GPU will be fine with the Mobo "if" you have a good quality 550W minimum PSU to power it.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

okay, so.

all i need is a simple YES/NO

i can get all this (apart from the processor) and my computer will be compatible with it?

replacement for RAM : Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz Memory Kit | CMX8GX3M2A1333C9


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That RAM and your Mobo should be fine.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

okay guys, i have got these things and successfully installed them.

one last question, if i was to upgrade this Current Build to an i7 or a high End AMD Processor which Mobo and Processor could i get. that support my RAM and Graphics Card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over the suggested build list for CPU/Mobo's: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
You could go with 1600MHz RAM with a higher end Mobo.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

would this work with my build?

GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) Motherboard | GA-Z77M-D3H

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 3770K 3.50GHz Socket LGA1155 - Retail. | BX80637I73770K

Seagate Barracuda 500GB 16MB Cache Hard Drive SATA 6GB/s 8.5ms 7200rpm - OEM | ST500DM002


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Those items will work together.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

sweet, i was also looking at the Mobo, will it fit into my Case ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

pandaaa said:


> sweet, i was also looking at the Mobo, will it fit into my Case ?


Yes. That case is listed as a Mid-Tower but is larger inside than most Mid-Towers.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

i ordered the Components Cant wait for them to Arrive on 31st.

actually gunna have a good PC for once


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When you receive the parts, read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize yourself with it's functions and connections.
Bench test before assembling in the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

do you offer like a Skype service?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

pandaaa said:


> do you offer like a Skype service?


No, we do all of our assistance on the forum. Follow the bench test before you assemble in the case, use one standoff (no more-no less) for each Mobo mounting hole and you should not have any problems.


----------

